# Monitore - Kaufkriterien und Entscheidungshilfen (Beta)



## GTStar (3. Februar 2010)

Vorbemerkung:
Da ich momentan auf der Suche nach geeigneter Hardware für meinen neuen PC (inkl. Monitor) bin und mir hier die Infos im Forum zusammensuche, kam ich auf die Idee, das ganze einmal zu bündeln. Für mich, für euch und vor allem für alle, die wenig Ahnung und wenig Zeit haben.

Ziel dieses Threads (und seiner "Brüder und Schwestern") ist es, jedem Interessierten einen schnellen Überblick zu bieten, worauf im Bereich Hardware (hier speziell Monitore) zu achten ist. D.h. es soll kurz und anschaulich präsentiert werden, worin sich Monitore unterscheiden können und was für welche Zwecke gut und was schlecht ist. So kann sich jeder schnell ein Bild machen, was für seine Anforderungen und sein Budget infrage kommt. Wenn man diesen Post gelesen hat (sobald er fertig ist), soll man wissen, worauf zu achten ist, sodass grundsätzliche Fragen nicht immer erneut gestellt werden müssen.

Ich werde in den kommenden Tagen einmal für alle Hardware-Bereiche solch einen Thread eröffnen (einen im Bereich Rechnerzusammenstellung und jeweils einen in den Unterbereichen, wobei diese untereinander verlinkt werden). Ich bitte euch dann jeweils um Kommentare, Ergänzungen usw. Die Threads sollen ganz klar ein Gemeinschaftsprodukt werden, sodass sie am Ende die größtmögliche Informationsfülle und Aktualität bieten.
Ihr dürft daher gerne einzelne Abschnitte um- oder neuschreiben, sodass sie dann übernommen werden können, wenn dies sinnvoll erscheint. Um alles alleine zu schreiben oder aktuell zu halten, hab ich leider auch gar nicht die nötige Zeit und auch nicht das nötige Detailwissen.

Als Ergebnis stelle ich mir also so etwas wie ein Mini-Wiki vor, welches nur die wirklich entscheidenden Fakten enthält und sich nicht in technischen Details verliert oder zuviel Grundwissen voraussetzt. Daher gilt auch: wenn etwas falsch ist bitte den Text berichtigen und Posten und nicht meckern, denn ich bin wie gesagt kein Detail-Experte und auf eure Hilfe angewiesen. Und überall wo noch nichts steht oder wo noch etwas fehlt, bitte ergänzen! 
Es soll vor allem mehr noch als jetzt hervorgehoben werden, was aktuell empfehlenswerte Richtwerte (Empfehlung) in den einzelnen Kategorien sind.


*Monitore - Kaufkriterien und Entscheidungshilfen (Beta)
*​ 

Monitore unterscheiden sich auf den ersten Blick ersteinmal in ihrer Größe (gemessen in Zoll) sowie im Design. Beides Faktoren, die individuell sehr unterschiedlich empfunden werden. Aber auch auf technischer Seite gibt es viele Faktoren, die man beachten sollte, um das größtmögliche Erlebnis für sein Geld zu bekommen:


*Panel-Typ:*
Es gibt verschiedene Panel-Typen, die sich in erster Linie durch die Farbqualität/-darstellung sowie den Blickwinkel unterscheiden, zum anderen dadurch aber auch durch den Preis. Für die meisten Gamer werden TN-Panels interessant sein, da diese eine geringere Rekationszeit (s.u.) aufweisen, günstiger sind und weniger Strom verbrauchen. IPS/S-IPS- sowie MVA/PVA-Panels bieten für (meist sehr viel) mehr Geld allerdings bessere Farben, Kontraste und Blickwinkel und sind daher für Grafiker quasi unverzichtbar.

Empfehlung: Sofern Geld eine Rolle spielt legen sich Gamer ein TN-Panel zu. Grafiker kommen um die teureren Panels nicht herum.


*Größe (in Zoll):*
Das Größe alleine nicht immer entscheidend ist, weiß man(n) ja  Zwar bieten größere Monitore eine größere Bildfläche, nur ergeben sich neben den dadurch höheren Preisen auch mindestens drei weitere Probleme: zum einen erfordert ein größerer Monitor einen größeren Sitzabstand vom selbigen sowie genug Platz auf dem Schreibtisch. Zum anderen sollte die Auflösung entsprechend mitwachsen, da ansonsten die Bildqualität bei größerer Zollzahl abnimmt. Eine höhere Auflösung erfordert alllerdings auch einen leistungsstärkeren Rechner, zumindest, wenn es sich um einen Gaming-PC handelt.
Zu beachten ist hierbei allerdings, dass das Optimum bzgl. des Verhältnisses zwischen Größe und Auflösung, aber auch bzgl. des Sitzabstandes sehr individuell empfunden wird. Sinnvoll ist es daher sich z.B. in einem Elektronikmarkt einmal einen Eindruck davon zu holen, was man selbst als ideal empfindet.

Empfehlung: Einen guten Kompromiss für Gamer mit halbwegs aktuellen Rechnern bieten momentan sicher 22-24-Zöller im 16:9-Format (je nach Platz vor Ort und Leistung des Rechners). Die meisten User empfinden 22"er mit einer Auflösung von ... als ideal, für 23" bieten sich ... an und 24" sollten 1920*1080 (bzw. 1920*1200) Pixel aufweisen.


*Auflösung (in Pixel):*
Die Auflösung hängt - wie oben beschrieben - eng mit der Größe des Monitors und der Leistung des Rechners zu tun. Je größer die Auflösung, desto größer (aber nicht zu groß) sollte auch der Monitor sein und desto leistungsfähiger der Rechner.
Da sich inzwischen Widescreen-Monitore durchgesetzt haben, gibt es eigentlich nur noch zwei Formate zur Auswahl: 16:9 und 16:10.
Die Vorteile von 16:9 liegen sicherlich darin, dass 16:9-Videos (HD) ideal dargestellt werden und im Vergleich zu 16:10 bei derselben horizontalen Auflösung weniger Pixel dargestellt werden müssen, d.h. der Rechner weniger leistungsstark sein muss. Daher bietet sich dieses Format für Gamer und Filmfreunde an.
16:10 hingegen bietet in der Vertikalen einen größeren Bildausschnitt, was sich vor allem im Officebetrieb, beim Surfen sowie bei der Bildbearbeitung als vorteilhaft herausstellt, da man weniger auf und abscrollen muss bzw. mehr gleichzeitig auf's Bild passt. User, die den PC zusätzlich zum Gamen verwenden sollten abwägen, was Ihnen wichtiger ist.

Empfehlung: Siehe unter "Größe". 16:9 bedeutet Auflösungen von bspw. ... oder 1920*1080
16:10 gibt es u.a. als ... oder 1920*1200.


*Bildwiederholrate (in Hz):*
75Hz und vor allem 120Hz bieten bei Filmen und Spielen einen bedeutenden optischen Vorteil gegenüber den klassischen 60Hz, als weiterer Vorteil kommt bei 120Hz+ die Möglichkeit der 3D-Darstellung via Shutterbrillen hinzu.

Empfehlung: für Otto Normalgamer reichen 60Hz, Filmfreunde, anspruchsvolle Gamer und für jeden der 3D-Darstellung (mit entsprechender Grafikkarte und Brille) haben möchte sollte über 120Hz-Geräte nachdenken, die allerdings zurzeit noch rar und teuer sind.


*Helligkeit und Helligkeitsverteilung:*
Ein wichtiger technischer Wert ist zudem die Helligkeit des Monitors, welche in cd/m² (Candela pro m²) angegeben wird und die damit verbundene Leuchtdichte. Hier sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass der Wert möglichst hoch/niedrig??? ist.
Bei der Helligkeitsverteilung ist vor allem eine möglichst gleichmäßige Verteilung wünschenswert. Diese lässt sich nur aus Tests ableiten, hierzu sollte man sich diverse Testberichte in Zeitschriften und im Internet ansehen.

Empfehlung: Werte von ... cd/m² sollten nicht unterschritten werden.


*Kontrastverhältnis:*
Das Kontrastverhältnis wird beispielsweise als 10.000:1 angegeben und beschreibt den Helligkeitsunterschied zwischen weißen und schwarzen Flächen. Daher ist ein hoher Kontrast besser als ein niedriger.

Empfehlung: Ein Kontrastverhältnis von ... sollte nicht unterschritten werden.


*Blickwinkel:*
Der Blickwinkel beschreibt den Winkel aus welchem man den Monitor betrachten kann, ohne dass das Bild schwarz wird. Natürlich ist ein höherer Blickwinkel idR besser, allerdings nicht für jeden Einsatz zwingend notwendig. Wenn der User sowieso nur frontal vor'm Rechner sitzt, muss der Blickwinkel nicht zwingend groß sein.

Empfehlung: Für den normalen Gebrauch reicht ein Winkel von ... Grad. 


*Reaktionszeit/Inputlag:*
Der Inputlag (welche die Reaktionszeit beihaltet) bezeichnet die zeitliche Differenz zwischen dem Absenden des Bildes durch die Grafikkarte und die Anzeige durch den Monitor. Je geringer diese Zeit, desto besser, da ansonsten eine Verzögerung zwischen Aktion (wie Tastendruck) und Reaktion (Anzeige der Auswirkung) entstehen kann.
Die Reaktionszeit bezeichnet die Zeit, die ein Pixel benötigt, um die Farbe zu wechseln. Die Angaben beziehen sich teilweise auf farbige Pixel, teilweise auf den Wechsel zwischen Grauwerten und sind daher nicht zwingend miteinander vergleichbar. Zu hohe Reaktionszeiten können zu "Schlieren" auf dem Monitor führen, wenn schnelle Bewegungen dargstellt werden (Rennspiele, Sportspiele etc.).

Empfehlung: Inputlags von 5 ms und weniger reichen für Gamer meist aus, nur wenige sind empfindlicher und brauchen geringere Reaktionszeiten. Nicht-Gamer brauchen keine geringen Inputlags. Jedoch Vorsicht, woher ihr die Werte bezieht, verlasst euch lieber auf die Meinungen anderer User hier im Forum!

*
LED-Technik:*
Unterschieden werden muss hier zwischen echten LED-Monitoren, bei welchen die Pixel mithilfe von LEDs dargestellt werden und Monitoren, welche "nur" durch LED beleuchtet werden (LED-Backlight). Vorteile von LED-Monitoren sind z.B. der geringere Stromverbrauch und eine gleichmäßigere Ausleuchtung, der große Nachteil ist der höhere Preis gegenüber herkömmlichen TFTs.

Empfehlung: Zurzeit lohnen sich LED-Monitore, aufgrund des deutlichen Aufpreises, noch kaum. LED-Backlight-Monitore hingegen lohnen einen Blick, wenn man bereit ist ein paar € mehr zu investieren.


*Anschlüsse/HDCP:*
Solange der Monitor keine Lautsprecher besitzt und Sound ausgeben soll, braucht man keinen HDMI-Anschluss, wenn man HD-Videos - z.B. von Blu-Rays - anschauen möchte, da DVI exakt diesselbe Qualität liefert, nur eben ohne Sound zu übertragen. Zu beachten ist allerdings, dass der Monitor HDCP (eine Kopierschutzfunktion) unterstützt. Dies ist bei einem HDMI-Anschluss Pflicht, DVI bietet dies meist auch, aber nicht zwingend!

Empfehlung: DVI reicht idR völlig, von Monitoren ohne HDCP ist jedoch abzuraten!


*Pixelfehlerklasse:*
Die Pixelfehlerklasse gibt an, wieviele Pixelfehler bei der Auslieferung vertretbar sind, d.h. bis zu welchem Umfang ein Umtausch ausgeschlossen ist. Bestellt man per Onlineversand hat man idR allerdings unabhängig davon das 14-tägige Rückgaberecht.

Empfehlung: ...


*Stromverbrauch:*
Ein weiterer nicht unwichtiger Faktor ist, dass die Monitore unterschiedlich viel Strom verbauchen, wobei hier noch zwischen Betrieb und Standby zu unterscheiden ist. 

Empfehlung: Weniger ist hier natürlich immer besser.


*Weitere Displayeigenschaften:*
Es gibt spiegelnde und nicht-spiegelnde Displays. Was man lieber nutzt ist Geschmackssache. Jedoch ist das nicht-spiegelnde idR augenfreundlicher, dafür aber empfindlicher bei starkem Lichteinfall (in Räumen aber idR zu vernachlässigen).
Zudem gibt es spiegelnde und nicht-spiegelnde Rahmen. Auch hier ist Geschmackssache, was gefällt und was nicht. Spiegelnde Rahmen können den ein oder anderen User stören.

Empfehlung: Was man bevorzugt ist (ebenso wie beim Design) Geschmackssache. Es gibt einige User, die sich von den Spiegelungen gestört fühlen, andere stört es nicht.


*Verkabelung:*
...

Empfehlung: Kabel sollten nicht länger sein als ... m.


*Nutzung mehrerer Monitore und Eyefintiy:*
...

Empfehlung: ...


*Der Preis:*
Der Preis sollte letztlich immer nur in Bezug auf die restlichen Faktoren gesehen werden, also quasi als letztes Kriterium entscheiden, wenn man zwischen mehreren Geräten schwankt. Je nach Budget schließen sich über den Preis natürlich oft schon viele Alternativen von selbst aus.


Zurück zur Rechnerzusammenstellung.


*Empfehlungen der Community*
​ 
Nachfolgende einige Monitore, die in der Community sehr beliebt sind:
22" 16:9
...

22" 16:10
...

23" 16:9
...

23" 16:10
...

24" 16:9:
Samsung SyncMaster P2450H, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI (LS24LRZKUV)
...

24" 16:10:


*Alle Fragen, die nun noch offen sind könnt ihr gerne hier im Forum stellen. Ebenso wenn ihr zwischen zwei oder mehr Modellen schwankt und eine Entscheidungshilfe braucht.*
* Wenn ihr Fehler gefunden oder Ergänzungen zu machen habt, dann postet diese einfach als Antwort auf diesen Post, danke!*



* Alle Angaben sind ohne Gewähr und ohne Garantie für Richtigkeit!*​


----------



## GTStar (8. Februar 2010)

Ergänzungen/Korrekturen anyone?


----------



## akaEmpty (8. Februar 2010)

Zum Thema "LED-Monitore lohnen sich derzeit wegen hohem Aufpreis noch nicht"

ein guter LCD TFT 24" kostet min. 150€
ein guter LED TFT 24" kostet max. 250€.
d.h. der Aufpreis in diesem Segment beträgt max. 100€.
dafür verbraucht man durchschnittlich weniger als 20 Watt... 
je nach Betriebsdauer und Strompreis, kann es sich also lohnen, bei der Anschaffung etwas mehr auszugeben.

ich sehe eigentlich keinen Grund, noch veraltete TFT's zu kaufen.


----------



## xEbo (8. Februar 2010)

Zu den Paneltypen: Die teureren Panels kann man zumeist hardware kalibrieren um farbechtheit herzustellen.


----------



## DBGTKING (8. Februar 2010)

und wie sieht es mit dem P2250 von samsung aus,wie unterscheidet sich es mit pixelabstand zwischen 0,248 und 0,247 mm abstand?


----------



## GTStar (8. Februar 2010)

akaEmpty schrieb:


> Zum Thema "LED-Monitore lohnen sich derzeit wegen hohem Aufpreis noch nicht"
> 
> ein guter LCD TFT 24" kostet min. 150€
> ein guter LED TFT 24" kostet max. 250€.
> ...


Echte LEDs? Oder LED-Backlight?



xEbo schrieb:


> Zu den Paneltypen: Die teureren Panels kann man zumeist hardware kalibrieren um farbechtheit herzustellen.


Sorry, ich verstehe nicht, was du mir damit sagen willst


----------



## akaEmpty (9. Februar 2010)

Backlight natürlich


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (16. Februar 2010)

Ich suche grade selber einen Monitor und finde die Idee super  !! 
Grade, wenn man sich hier etwas Hintergrundwissen anlesen könnte...
Also bitte, wenn irgendwer richtig viel Ahnung von der Materie hat, POSTEN .

btw, gibts denn nur noch Hochglanz-Glas-Glitzer Monitore wie den 24-Zoll Samsung ? Normaler, schwarzer Rahmen ist irgendwie am aussterben...


----------



## Superwip (16. Februar 2010)

Hier fehlt meiner Meinung nach noch die Bildwiederholfrequenz; 120Hz und auch bereits 75Hz bieten bei Filmen und Spielen einen bedeutenden Vorteil gegenüber klassischen 60Hz, als weiterer Vorteil kommt bei 120Hz+ die Möglickeit 3D Darstellung via Shutterbrillen hinzu; meiner Meinung nach ein wichtiges Kaufkriterium


----------



## Riot_deluxe (16. Februar 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Hier fehlt meiner Meinung nach noch die Bildwiederholfrequenz; 120Hz und auch bereits 75Hz bieten bei Filmen und Spielen einen bedeutenden Vorteil gegenüber klassischen 60Hz, als weiterer Vorteil kommt bei 120Hz+ die Möglickeit 3D Darstellung via Shutterbrillen hinzu; meiner Meinung nach ein wichtiges Kaufkriterium



Kannst Du mir einen 24" LCD nennen der mit 75Hz bei 19020x1080 läuft (Über DVI-Kabel)? 

Ich habe einen Syncmaster 2494HS und der macht max. 60Hz.

Kann das auch daran liegen, dass ich kein Duallink-Kabel habe? Habe mal gehört mit denen kann man mit höherer Hz-Zahl übertragen...


----------



## Superwip (16. Februar 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir einen 24" LCD nennen der mit 75Hz bei 19020x1080 läuft (Über DVI-Kabel)?


 
Hm... ich kenne überhaupt keinen Monitor mit 19020x1080 Pixeln ^^

Ich denke, du meinst 1920x1980; da kenne ich tatsächlich nur 60Hz Modelle und die beiden 120Hz Modelle Acer GD245HQ sowie den Alienware OptX AW2310 wobei der Acer über HDMI allerdings nur 75Hz darstellen kann (via Duallink DVI 120Hz)

Ansonsten gibt es eine ganze Menge an LCD Monitoren mit niedrigerer Auflösung und 75Hz und soweit ich weiß auch ein paar Monitore mit einer nativen Auflösung von 1020x1980 Pixeln, die 75Hz anzeigen können, wenn sie mit einer niedrigeren Auflösung betrieben werden


----------



## GTStar (22. Februar 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Hier fehlt meiner Meinung nach noch die Bildwiederholfrequenz; 120Hz und auch bereits 75Hz bieten bei Filmen und Spielen einen bedeutenden Vorteil gegenüber klassischen 60Hz, als weiterer Vorteil kommt bei 120Hz+ die Möglickeit 3D Darstellung via Shutterbrillen hinzu; meiner Meinung nach ein wichtiges Kaufkriterium


Welche Vorteile wären das im Detail? 

Soweit hab ich das aber schon mal ergänzt.


----------

